# 1st Time Owner from London



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all!

This is Hendon:










And this is Stockwell:










Hendon's a 12 week old Thai Blue Point, and Stockwell's a 13 week old Korat. Looking forward to getting to know the forum


----------



## swfc-dan (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome pics! I love Hendon's colour, his eyes are so cool.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello roshambo, welcome
You have two very lovely kitties! Little Hendon's eyes are beautiful... almost sad looking, in a very cute kind of way lol
Stockwell is gorgeous!.. just gorgeous!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, they are adorable! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

They are so cute! I love the picture with them peeking out from under the couch(?)!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so sweet looking babies.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Stockwell looks so fuzzy ^_^


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG cuteness overload! The under the couch peeking is the cutest cat picture I have seen all week.......and I am a crazy cat lady who looks at cat pictures all week, so that is a big compliment  Adorable!


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys

Sorry about the lack of replies - I thought this was going to get post in the bit where you're supposed to post before posting anywhere else but here we are!

For the record, the picture was taken from underneath my bed 

Stockwell's been very outgoing since we got them 6 days ago, and Hendon's only just come out of his shell. Both are (in the last 24/48 hours) very affectionate and for the first time last night, both slept on top of my bed instead of their usual place hiding under the bed. 

What's perhaps most adorable is how inseparable they are - when one's in one room and the other's not there, all they do is call for one another. It's so sweet. 

And I agree, they're genuinely gorgeous cats. I've never had a pet before in my life (but my partner's always had cats!) but i've gone from indifferent straight 34 year old male to totally gaga for them in a worryingly short period of time!

Since they seem to have fans on this board, i'll update the thread as we go...

Day 5/6:

How I found them when I came home from work yesterday









Stockwell fell asleep on my hand as I was stroking him









and my personal favourite picture, taken on day 2


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

My guys have clearly decided that even if they're not going to rest together, they're going to chose the same place to chill out


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

They're very handsome guys!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They have you wrapped around their little paws. Trust me, you wont regret being their slave.


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

'Sup


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Your boys are very handsome! It's always great to see cat converts on the site.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww. He has such an innocent face! That usually means they're trouble makers.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome! You have a very beautiful crew. : )


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

roshambo said:


> 'Sup


That has got to be my favourite picture yet!


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

My guys are getting a bit bigger and a bit more curious!



















but they'll always find time to sleep on my router, of course...


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

What adorable babies!! They have settled into their new home and look very comfortable!


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Now they're used to me, I appear to be their favourite sleeping spot...


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

They are adorable, love the photos.


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Some advice if you wouldn't mind helping?

Basically, how much should I be feeding my kittens? They're both approx 4 months old.

Right now, i'm leaving dry food out all day, and putting out a pouch of Royal Canin Kitten Food in the morning and when I get back from work, about 7pm. They seem to be getting through that, so i've also been putting out a pouch for them last thing at night which they have a go at overnight.

Would really appreciate some help...


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

What a poser! This is how one of my guys sits on us sometimes to tell us to tickle his tummy  










My other boy is getting big too...


----------

